# I Loli, A Dark Eldar Project Log



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

First up this is my first log ever so if I mess up apologies. I'm far from being a good painter and pretty much am bad. I have a lack of confidence in my models, so I figure getting them up here to show people regardless of peoples opinions will help with that.

This is going to be project log on my Dark Eldar - there seems to be a lack of Xenos logs for some reason - , I'm in the process of repainting many of my minis since I'm going with a change of theme, so most of my posts will have my new theme but I may post up my previous models before I repaint so you can see the various schemes I had previously. I adore the coven side of the Dark Eldar, so my models will predominately be Wracks and such.

Anyway I hope you enjoy, good or bad, and thanks for looking at my Coven.

Haemonculus 1:










Haemonculus 2:










Haemonculus 3: I think I may need retake this photo since it looks unpainted, but basically all of it has been painted with a dry brush, like blood spaltter on the coat and stuff, but I dont think you can tell, if you want to me to take another photo let me know and ill get on it.










Archoness: Its a Soul Trap for those wondering.










Grotesque: I'm unsure if I should repaint this. Yes i know the blade is missing but it keeps coming off when in its case so Im considering greenstuffing a blade or something.










Next up some Scourges


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay time for my Scourges, ill only be posting up four because the 5th hasn't assembled or painted yet. I left it alone while I ordered a Haywire Blaster from Bits&Kits, which came a few weeks ago, thank you Bits 

Scourge 1:



















Scourge 2:



















Scourge 3:



















Scourge 4:










Group Shot of Scourges:










They aren't based yet because I'm so indecisive on colour schemes, I don't like to base until I'm 150% happy with the scheme, so no basing yet since its not out of the realms of possibility they may get reposted next week in bright yellow. Yes I'm genuinely considering a yellow scheme.

Next up will probably be 5 Wracks but that will probably wait a a week or so while I finish them up, yes I'm a slow painter.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I've finally settled on a colour scheme, or at least the basis of one.. I'm unsure if I should edge highlight or not though. And even then I don't know what colour to edge with, either an ice blue type colour or go with a pale purple type colour so any thoughts on that would be great. 

My painting of DE isn't as good as Midnight or Skari but here are some photos of some more of my Dark Eldar. 

Harlies :









Raider :









Warriors : 

































Full Warrior squad shot :


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Good , Loli! Welcome to Commorragh k:
I like the scourges wings.
The warrior faces are in need of some higlithing, as well as the armour. otherwise they will look too "bland" if you understand what i mean.
Hairs and cloths are good, to me. Easy and quick wash always do the job.
About the raider,imo, there are too many "left white" spots. you should correct this, or the model will always look unfinished.
I'm waiting for more!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Welcome to the world of Project logging! I recently joined this little area myself, so I know how hard it can be to take the first step.

Honestly mate, you're painting skills seems better than you let on to. You got the basics down; You paint within the lines, you got a good grasp of color themes and you obviously put some effort into it. You're always ahead of many players I know, so don't let it keep you down - You'll get there!

In terms of advice, I agree with Neferhet and would add one little tip: Try to find some tips on how you control the washes you use. It can be very tricky, but if you use a lot of wash and just let it sit without controlling where it goes, you can get blotches. If you look at the sail on your Raider, you can see where the blotches have dried and it leaves a wet look - As if the paint is coming off in the rain.

Good luck and I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks, been a DE player for years. Love them. 

I'm aware of the white, basically I'm using these two guides for nearly all my painting http://alwaysstrikesfirst.tumblr.com/post/43361668806/painting-with-washes 
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?209588-More-fun-with-washes 
I hated how my models were coming out when using paints, no matter how much I thinned them they always looked thick and blotchy - look at my Grotesque as an example. 
And I've got a huge soft spot for greyscale. Love browsing for models done in greyscale/grey tone. I found a link to an High Elves army entirely greys scale and both of those appeared in the comments. I'm still trying stuff out, I'll put up some images of my Iron Hands done in a similar method and they look better. So I'm still finding out what works. I've found between my Iron Hands Dreadnought and that Raider isn't too good on flat surfaces yet on the Warriors armour it looks okay. 
The Raider, I'm currently redoing to see how it comes out. But I am aware of the white on the Raider. 
Regarding the sail, I want a faded colour feel to it, but maybe it's too 'faded'. 

The faces..... I'm terrified of highlighting them, I'm not the best at highlighting generally and working on such a small face is intimidating. Thinking I light drybrush of grey and go from there. 

Nothing I've posted would count as finished as yet, the closes would be my Joker Troupe Master for my Harlies. 

Thanks for the feedback, 3 posts and no responses I was worried it was terrible.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

It looks to me like you're washing over primer on alot of your models, which can work and end up looking quite good. My best advice to you would be to get some Liquitex matte medium (found here: http://www.liquitex.com/mattemedium/ ) and a squeeze bottle ( Here: http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_447505?kwid=productads-plaid^20516612804-sku^447505-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^12625416164 ) fill it 1/3 of the way with Liquitex and the rest with water, give it a good shake and voila, acrylic paint thinner. After that, just thin your paints 1/1 thinner to paint and they should flow and lay just right to where you don't have the problem you described. You could also use a wet pallet in conjunction with this, it's what I do when I paint and you have come to my log asking about my blues, so trying the method I use may help you out. :grin:


----------

